# Asus RMA=Unacceptable and Appalling



## srsparky32 (Apr 27, 2012)

*I HAVE WAITED OVER A MONTH FOR THIS*

so i got the board..i look at the northbridge, and it has no screws, and isnt even aligned properly.







i pull off the sink and this is all i see here, a load of dried up TIM






NO SCREWS!







DENTS AND STRATCHES on the heatsink!






THERMAL COMPOUND IN THE SOCKET AREA!











_____________________________________________________________________________

wow. do you guys not know how to read? or look at pictures?

here. let me help you.

the board was sent in, cosmetically fine. *I DIDNT BUY IT OFF EBAY OR FROM A MEMBER OF THE FORUMS*

this is how the board was when i sent it in






as you can see, screws. and cosmetically fine.

the board was sent in because it would not POST if you shut it off once. i recieved the board from asus, "replaced", and still got one that wont POST if you shut it off once. THEY DIDNT FIX IT. there. is that clear enough for you guys saying that i bought it off ebay or i bought it used


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 27, 2012)

Never had a problem with ASUS.  I will keep buying their products.

Hopefully you get your issues straightened out.


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2012)

any before pics ?


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 27, 2012)

srsparky32 said:


> *The Rampage 3 Extreme is a TOP END board, is very expensive, and yet, it cannot be replaced properly by Asus. AVOID THIS COMPANY AT ALL COSTS!*



That is a little harsh, however, I can feel your pain.
I have never had anything but good service from them, whether RMA or a question.

Well, for that to happen, it is shameful!

You don't know what happened to bring about this bad result.

Maybe, some tech is running around the workshop, wondering where the heck the board he was fixing has gone... while his slack-a** co-worker is napping after working so hard to ship that board to you.

I would call them up and tell them what has transpired, offer to email them pics, then demand an overnight delivery (paid by them)of an acceptable board and paid return of old board, or see ya in small claims court.  I think a judge would like what they see.
Would be well worth the court fees.

It's just my opinion though, I would not diss ASUS, as a whole, because of one incident.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

They fixed my M3A78-CM within 2 weeks and it works perfect, been crunching 24/7 for months now. The board would FAIL to even attempt to power on and they some how fixed it. Hell they fixed my buddies 5870 V2 that had damaged PCIex connector and didn't say a word about it.


----------



## Maban (Apr 27, 2012)

I was put off permanently by their tech support not more than one hour ago. I am going to RMA my board and sell my replacement as soon as possible. I've never had a problem with their RMA though. Worst thing I've seen from ASUS RMA is the use of thermal adhesive. Which really wasn't that big of a deal.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 27, 2012)

srsparky32 said:


> *I HAVE WAITED OVER A MONTH FOR THIS*
> 
> so i got the board..i look at the northbridge, and it has no screws, and isnt even aligned properly.
> 
> ...


dude I am not sure what 2D world nation you live in or what backwards retailer you bought it from but its not ASUS's problem  obviously you bought a used motherboard because this DOES NOT HAPPEN warrantes don't cover preowned anyway and ASUS does not accept RMA's from places where they don't sell retail and never on a used product unless you have a BILL OF SALE and the original package
/me points at the door
incase none of the above applys ... 
Don't shop off ebay .. .better luck next time


----------



## arnoo1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Seriously that's facked mate, i also hate asus,i had to much crappy unstable boards( crappy mem controlles, or boards that went in to flames when booted), and my gfx can't oc all, never asus for , mobo's gigabyte, gfx evga next time


----------



## caleb (Apr 27, 2012)

Its not actually ASUS directly that did it. They have partner companies in each country that do their dirty work for them. Try and RMA it again asking for a new replacement. 
As I see it they glued the north bridge cooler instead of screws - sure it looks cheap but they can say its as good as the other thing. Fact is that as long as it works OK that kinda stuff is not important. The only bad thing is that it looks cheap.
Everybody tries to save $$$ nowdays and the best way is on support  If that company gets shit money for what they do from ASUS they go the same way and do cheap work.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 27, 2012)

Its the shop that sold it to you dumbass, they obviously used it and tried to sell it as new.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 27, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> dude I am not sure what 2D world nation you live in or what backwards retailer you bought it from but its not ASUS's problem  obviously you bought a used motherboard because this DOES NOT HAPPEN warrantes don't cover preowned anyway and ASUS does not accept RMA's from places where they don't sell retail and never on a used product unless you have a BILL OF SALE and the original package
> /me points at the door
> incase none of the above applys ...
> Don't shop off ebay .. .better luck next time



Hopefully you are right with what you've said.  If it was bought outside of Asus' retail channel or 2nd hand etc then yes, no fall back.

But you're assuming he bought it 2nd hand.  The guy needs to tell us where he bought it from so we can make a well judged comment.

If he RMA'd it to Asus as he implies, then they are obliged to return it in the condition they received it. 

_More info required from srsparky32_


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 27, 2012)

Just my 2 pence...

I've only ever had great service when RMA'ing anything with ASUS. They've been great on the phone and brilliant in amending any issues quickly.

Guess it maybe country dependent.

Even when inquiring about products they've always been helpful. Once I asked if I could buy an I/O shield for P5E3 and they sent me one for _free_. I wasn't in warranty, and the mainboard came from this very forum.


----------



## mm67 (Apr 27, 2012)

Where did you get the idea that he bought board looking like that, that's the board that Asus sent him as a replacement board.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 27, 2012)

Thats what I thought he was saying. That it looked ok when he sent it in to ASUS RMA


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Apr 27, 2012)

lol maybe that's a glue hehehehe.

go RMA it my friend, they should cover both shipping cost, and an overnight delivery asap.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 27, 2012)

Incompetent people exist, you come across them from time to time and those are usually the results they bring to the table.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> dude I am not sure what 2D world nation you live in or what backwards retailer you bought it from but its not ASUS's problem  obviously you bought a used motherboard because this DOES NOT HAPPEN *warrantes don't cover preowned anyway* and ASUS does not accept RMA's from places where they don't sell retail and never on a used product unless you have a BILL OF SALE and the original package
> /me points at the door
> incase none of the above applys ...
> Don't shop off ebay .. .better luck next time



Sorry this is false! I purchased a NON working Asus board from ebay and they happily RMAed it because they go by serial number and if the serial number is STILL under warranty and the board has no PHYSICAL damage then they will RMA it with no questions.


----------



## redeye (Apr 27, 2012)

aside from being patient while awaiting the email RMA chain-of-events to happen... no problems with ASUS. advanced MB replacement was great.

first a service request.. then you get the ok to.. one week
send an advanced replacement request.. one week 
then fax the advanced replacement form that they email to you... one week
then you get the MB, and then send the old one back... (within two weeks)

i RMA'd a 990fx sabertooth because slot 1 pcie was stuck at 8x. and the audio died too ( that didn't matter because I was using digital out. 

Everythings all well and Good with ASUS... i will buy another MB from them (ok, i only Buy Motherboards from them.)


----------



## Raw (Apr 27, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Its the shop that sold it to you dumbass, they obviously used it and tried to sell it as new.



Hey, why do you always dis-respect people like this, in public?
Not too cool.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 27, 2012)

srsparky32 said:


> *I HAVE WAITED OVER A MONTH FOR THIS*
> 
> so i got the board..i look at the northbridge, and it has no screws, and isnt even aligned properly.
> 
> ...



2 missing screws, and some thermalpaste, and you are this upset?


Tell me something, does it work at least? I mean, don't get me wrong, it IS kinda crappy, but at hte same time, thermal paste like that = non-issue. wipe it with a rag.

Teh missing screws...yeah, unfortunate. But rather than ranting, I'd be sending an email asking for a repalcement heatsink and the mounting hardware. NO big deal...


----------



## srsparky32 (Apr 27, 2012)

wow. do you guys not know how to read? or look at pictures?

here. let me help you.

the board was sent in, cosmetically fine. *I DIDNT BUY IT OFF EBAY OR FROM A MEMBER OF THE FORUMS*

this is how the board was when i sent it in






as you can see, screws. and cosmetically fine.

the board was sent in because it would not POST if you shut it off once. i recieved the board from asus, "replaced", and still got one that wont POST if you shut it off once. THEY DIDNT FIX IT. there. is that clear enough for you guys saying that i bought it off ebay or i bought it used


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 27, 2012)

So instead of wasting time ranting at us contact Asus and see what they will do. We are not Asus and can do nothing to help you


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 27, 2012)

srsparky32 said:


> wow. do you guys not know how to read? or look at pictures?
> 
> here. let me help you.
> 
> ...


I call total bullshit 
who did you buy it from ... take it up with them ...


----------



## LDNL (Apr 27, 2012)

Send it back, and add the first and second picture that was taken of the motherboard and add text: Before / After your RMA.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 27, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> I call total bullshit




Really?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Really?



Its ok bog.... he know EVERYTHING........


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its ok bog.... he know EVERYTHING........



*knows 
and yes I do :>
also ... read though this ..
http://www.overclock.net/t/1248986/asus-rma-unacceptable-and-appalling
tlr they don't make that board anymore you are not gonna get a new one and you knew that going in .... then you bash asus on TWO different forums ....
thats just poor taste ....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> *knows
> and yes I do :>
> also ... read though this ..
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1248986/asus-rma-unacceptable-and-appalling
> ...



I was talking in my "Y U NO GUY" voice


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was talking in my "Y U NO GUY" voice



wut ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> wut ?


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/19545871.jpg



.... sorry I don't hang out on 4chan had to google "Y U NO __ GuY"


----------



## BlackOmega (Apr 27, 2012)

Doesn't matter if the board was second hand or not, as someone else already mentioned, Asus goes by serial number. If it's within warranty, they have to honor it.
 Also, they need to send an RMA replacement in working condition with all hardware that was originally on the board.
 The piss poor replacement they sent is, technically, unusable due to the missing screws. Whether or not it's a simple fix, even for the user, is irrelevant. They have an OBLIGATION to send you a COMPLETE and functioning replacement. Neither of which they have done.
I'd definitely get on the horn with them and have them send it overnight --at their expense.

As for posting it on multiple forums, I don't think it's in poor taste. People have a right to know, and spreading the word is vital. If enough people stop buying their products because of poor support, they'll take notice and, hopefully, rectify the situation.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 27, 2012)

BlackOmega said:


> Doesn't matter if the board was second hand or not, as someone else already mentioned, Asus goes by serial number. If it's within warranty, they have to honor it.
> Also, they need to send an RMA replacement in working condition with all hardware that was originally on the board.
> The piss poor replacement they sent is, technically, unusable due to the missing screws. Whether or not it's a simple fix, even for the user, is irrelevant. They have an OBLIGATION to send you a COMPLETE and functioning replacement. Neither of which they have done.
> I'd definitely get on the horn with them and have them send it overnight --at their expense.
> ...



Right on, That is completely unacceptable RMA.
I dont get why ppl are defending asus, yea it not hard to put screws back in a heatsink but had he been an average user and not noticed the screws missing, fired the machine up and had the heatsink fall off there could be serious issues.

I would even go so far as to try and shaft them and say that that unsecured heatsink fell off and shorted one of my non asus gfx cards out, screw me asus nah I insist screw you


----------



## Kreij (Apr 27, 2012)

People are only defending Asus because many of us have dealt with their RMAs and have not had this type of problem. 
Most of us know that this kind of thing can happen, and it pisses you off when it does, but it's not really fair to trash a whole company for a single bad experience.

That being said, to send a board or card in that condition is completely unacceptable and I would be in their face immediately. I've yet to find a company that will not make good on their warranties/replacements if you spend a little time working it out.
Yes, you shouldn't have to do so, but that's life.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 27, 2012)

We want to see the e mai land there response. Please


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 28, 2012)

srsparky32 said:


> wow. do you guys not know how to read? or look at pictures?
> 
> here. let me help you.
> 
> ...



You shouldve been clearer in the first place then. Your first post comes off as you received it from your retailer in that condition. You never said clearly that that is what it is like AFTER you got it back.




Raw said:


> Hey, why do you always dis-respect people like this, in public?
> Not too cool.



Harden up


----------



## Raw (Apr 28, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Harden up



Harden up?
go away...


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 28, 2012)

From someone who normally keeps his cool, it's difficult to blame the OP for getting emotional. You paid good money for a defective product, and to rub salt into the wound, received junk customer service. It seems the OP should contact Asus with the images he provided in this thread, and update this thread as he progresses through the second RMA process. I would hate to see Asus lose a few customers due to the incompetence of a select few employees. While this won't significantly influence my future purchase decisions, it has its weight.


----------



## coolhand411 (Apr 28, 2012)

caleb said:


> Its not actually ASUS directly that did it. They have partner companies in each country that do their dirty work for them. Try and RMA it again asking for a new replacement.
> *As I see it they glued the north bridge cooler instead of screws* - sure it looks cheap but they can say its as good as the other thing.* Fact is that as long as it works OK that kinda stuff is not important.* *The only bad thing is that it looks cheap.*
> Everybody tries to save $$$ nowdays and the best way is on support  If that company gets shit money for what they do from ASUS they go the same way and do cheap work.



i hope you kidding ....or this could be the dumbest post i have seen in a while :shadedshu and i will  not even try to explain why
EDIT ; here is something to look at for all you Asus-boys 
http://www.customerservicescoreboard.com/Asus


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 28, 2012)

$hit happens. Contact asus and send them the pictures of the board. Maybe they will even forward you a new board or some kind of kickback for the inconvenience. Worth a shot. Or you could just try to fix the issue yourself and see if the board works.


----------



## DOM (Apr 28, 2012)

srsparky32 said:


> wow. do you guys not know how to read? or look at pictures?
> 
> here. let me help you.
> 
> ...



the pic dosnt help what your saying happend i can already see some paint missing off the nb in this pic, if this is the only pic you took i also call this bs unless you have more pics......

and it looks like the tim in the cpu socket was something a user would do, looks like you used to much tim and trying to blame asus for you not cleaning it up for your before sending it back... just my opinion


----------



## tttony (Apr 28, 2012)

srsparky32 is it the same motherboard that you send it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ill just say this now, Just shit can the board you got and go for a different one


----------



## DOM (Apr 28, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ill just say this now, Just shit can the board you got and go for a different one



what


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I know what happened here.

When the board was returned to ASUS, it was sent to someone (not actually part of ASUS) but contracted to resolve the issue and obviously was having a bad day or had some lackey look after the situation who did a top notch muck up of it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## adulaamin (Apr 28, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> I call total bullshit
> who did you buy it from ... take it up with them ...



you sir are not being helpful... you're totally contradicting what's in your sig... What makes you so sure he bought it 2nd hand or from ebay? 

@OP: Call Asus... explain what happened then come back here...


----------



## HTC (Apr 28, 2012)

coolhand411 said:


> i hope you kidding ....or this could be the dumbest post i have seen in a while :shadedshu and i will  not even try to explain why
> EDIT ; *here is something to look at for all you Asus-boys*
> http://www.customerservicescoreboard.com/Asus



OMG: i had no idea ASUS' support was this bad.

The board i'm currently using is the 1st non ASUS board i've used since 1996: got tired of their "quality" support ...


----------



## KainXS (Apr 28, 2012)

Post more pics of the board you sent back and we will try to believe you, you can see scratches on the bottom of the northbridge on your supposed prestine board you sent back so we don't even know if the board your saying was replaced is actually just the same board but they denied it because it was probably in that condition to begin with, and the thermal paste, come on dude . . . . . . every time you take off the damn heatsink you have to deal with cleaning up some thermal paste, thats a non issue.

You need more proof to backup your rant my friend.


----------



## STCNE (Apr 28, 2012)

Still better than my experience with ASUS.

 Had a Maximus III, had a few issues like a dead RAM slot, and ethernet ports with 1000ms latency(my ISP is horrible so it didn't really matter, online gaming not allowed :/), after a year and a half of minor issues the board croaked. Chances are it was from my PSU going out months before so I'll let ASUS off the hook for that one, I guess.

 Month and a half later I had a new board on my doorstep, boxed up, brand new. It had bent pins on it. I got to ASUS as soon as possible, they responded 2 months later telling me to send it in.

 A month later I get an email from an ASUS rep "It will cost $125 to fix the bent pins, our policy not to RMA boards with bent pins as its always customer damage" so I pretty much told them that it came that way back from them and that if they refused to repair it I'd complain to the BBB. They said they'd fix it.

 Another month later and I get the same board back. There are a few MORE bent pins and the CPU bracket is half ripped off the board, so that it opens crooked. Later the day it was delivered I got an email that said something like "You should have paid our repair fee, we repair boards with our hands when you don't". Of course at that point the email service cut contact with me completely after I filed for my third RMA. I went on their facebook and asked for help, and my post got deleted. So I sat around with a faulty board for months not sure what to do next.

 Around 4, yes 4 months after that I got an email from the ASUS tech again, apparently I had put a typo in the serial number when I filed the RMA, would have been nice to know that sooner, I had emailed about 10 times by then asking for my RMA number, and the status of the RMA I filed only to be ignored. By this point, they agreed to send a shipping label. They never did and I wasn't able to get in contact with them again.

 So I went to the BBB, months went by, eventually the case closed and left a mark on ASUS's score. A month after that I got an email from ASUS through the BBB where they said they'd set up an RMA if I gave them the serial number. I sent it along with a thank you for finally getting back to me, and of course never heard from them again. The mark was removed as they had contacted me, but of course the BBB case was closed and they never followed up.

 Last month I sold the board for $80, the buyer was able to fix it fortunately, the sad thing is that $80 didn't even cover all the shipping fees for the board going back and forth so many times.


 I'm assuming something similar happened here. The ASUS support probably tried to extort a 'repair fee' from the OP, and when he refused 'repaired it by hand' as they put it. Really horrible company, really nasty customer support. I have no clue why so many people love ASUS boards so much. All of my friends who have ASUS boards have some kind of a problem with theirs. My one friend has a few dead RAM slots, my other friend's BIOS resets itself every so often and always has(mine did it about 3 times a year). One friend has an AMD board, one an Intel.

 What really pisses me of isn't the fact that I got nowhere in a years worth of RMAing, but that I later found out that ASUS is supposed to have an 'advancedRMA' option for ROG boards. Pre-paid labels and 3 day turnaround for RMAs. I didn't know about it until a member of either this forum or OCN told me about a year ago, near the end of this whole thing. You'd think they'd mention that kind of thing, but nope... close to $100 worth of shipping charges I shouldn't have had to pay and months without a computer(very stressful when teachers demand typed work) because I'm only a high-school student(graduated now) who can't work due to an accident in gym class 3 years ago. While all this was going on I was slowly losing my ability to walk due to some nerve damage in my knees, so if it seems like I didn't push ASUS for the RMA that's why.


----------



## HTC (Apr 28, 2012)

STCNE said:


> Still better than my experience with ASUS.
> 
> *Had a Maximus III, had a few issues like a dead RAM slot, and ethernet ports with 1000ms latency(my ISP is horrible so it didn't really matter, online gaming not allowed :/), after a year and a half of minor issues the board croaked. Chances are it was from my PSU going out months before so I'll let ASUS off the hook for that one, I guess.
> 
> ...



That's totally horrible: especially the underlined 

My ASUS' boards reset their BIOSes all the time (@ least 3 different boards): was getting really pissed off with that.


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 28, 2012)

Asus support SUCK's.

I will never buy anything Asus again.


----------

